# Who's Making? I Will Bring The Beer



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

Hectic!!! Im sure Gizmo would enjoy this - I want to taste ut couldnt eat the whole thing... We'll have to have a vape meetup and make them


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

That sounds like a great idea! Could chargrill those patties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (29/10/13)

oh.my.goodness. that looks AWESOME!!


----------

